# Lost in classical



## Jarrod71 (May 4, 2019)

Hi im a bit of a closet classical
As a kid was heavily into the heavy metal but sort of hid my love for classical..
But now im strugling to find the right classical for me... 
Ill throw these two of my faves
Addajio for strings - barber
Nimrod - elgar... 
Any suggestions for similar music would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Jarrod71 said:


> Hi im a bit of a closet classical
> As a kid was heavily into the heavy metal but sort of hid my love for classical..
> But now im strugling to find the right classical for me...
> Ill throw these two of my faves
> ...


You came from metal? Hmm... I suggest that you try some Bach organ pieces, Vivaldi violin concertos in minor mode, and some Beethoven works such as the popular Moonlight sonata to start. Some youtube videos below for you:

*Vivaldi - Concerto Op. 3 No. 6 in A minor, RV 356*
[B]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LXGz_mB4jw[/B]

*Vivaldi - Concerto Op. 3 No. 8 in A minor, RV 522:*
[B]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww_MsdyHriw[/B]

*Vivaldi - Concerto Op. 3 No. 10 in B minor, RV 580:*
[B]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlnXShOeNpM[/B]

*Vivaldi - Concerto Op. 3 No. 11 in D minor, RV 565:*
[B]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHUhSPbqESk[/B]

*Beethoven - Presto from Sonata Op. 27 no. 2 in C-sharp minor, "Moonlight" - played in an electric guitar: *
[B]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZuSaudKc68[/B]

*Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565:*
[B]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYhaxjspjMg[/B]

*Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E minor, BWV 548:*
[B]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVquwoljqHo[/B]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

<< Disconsider this post, please >>


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Jarrod71 said:


> Ill throw these two of my faves
> Addajio for strings - barber
> Nimrod - elgar...
> Any suggestions for similar music would be appreciated thanks


Based on that, the second movement of Bruckner's 7th symphony, Vaughn Williams' Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis, and if you want choral music too, Tallis' Spem in allium.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jarrod71 said:


> Hi im a bit of a closet classical
> As a kid was heavily into the heavy metal but sort of hid my love for classical..
> But now im strugling to find the right classical for me...
> Ill throw these two of my faves
> ...


Dive in the forum and read , lots of polls and suggestion.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Welcome OP. I'm a new classical head myself (and a lifelong metalhead). I second Josquin's recommendation for Vaughan Williams' Tallis Fantasia. I think you would love it, based on your faves.

Also check out Debussy's Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune by Claude Debussy. It's a great, short work with beautiful harmonies and orchestration.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Jarrod71 said:


> Hi im a bit of a closet classical
> As a kid was heavily into the heavy metal but sort of hid my love for classical..
> But now im strugling to find the right classical for me...
> Ill throw these two of my faves
> ...


Try Vaughan Williams's Lark Ascending and Sibelius's Seventh Symphony.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Jarrod71 said:


> Addajio for strings - barber


You might try the original version for string quartet: 




The middle movement is the adagio part.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

I did something pretty similar a few years ago, although I came more from a background of hard rock and also some acoustic stuff. I will make a few general suggestions for you based on stuff I found helpful.

* If you don't already have it, get a Spotify subscription. It has a surprisingly good classical catalogue. The Google Music catalogue has too many mistakes. I've not tried other services. I find the automated Spotify recommendations of very limited use, but the playlists are good and it's amazing to be able to search for anything and really explore stuff.

* I found Gareth Malone's "Guide to Classical Music" to be a helpful general introduction. He preaches a bit in places, but overall it's a good read and provides general listening suggestions. Recommended.

* Classical music is vast and you will find it easier to explore if you have some vague plan. e.g. You could explore works by a particular composer, works of a particular style, etc. Exploration by yourself is really important: take suggestions people make about particularly pieces with a grain of salt. You won't always like things people suggest and sometimes you have to come back to pieces after a while and give them another try. You'll be amazed how things that made little impression initially can later become favourites.

* If you like Barber's adagio, then you could also try his violin concerto (Opus 14). This is a great recording from the BBC Proms a few years back: 




* Since you're coming from metal, you'll be familiar with intensely expressed emotions and virtuosic guitar playing. The heavy beat is obviously missing in classical but the intense emotional stuff and virtuosic playing is definitely there. I once met someone at a classical concert who, like you, had recently come from metal. We both agreed that in hard rock and metal we thought we were listening to some pretty intense stuff, then we tried classical were surprised to find it to be even more **cked up in places. So where can you look for this sort of thing? In no particular order I would suggest:
* Beethoven's late string quartets
* Shostakovich. Look at symphonies 4 to 11, violin concertos, cello concertos. 
* Mahler
* Sibelius' violin concerto
* The Rite Of Spring
* The polyphony of the baroque era may go down well with you. Try Vivaldi and Bach. For example: 
Vivaldi: 3rd movement of summer from four seasons
Vivaldi from L'Estro Armonico 
Bach, 3rd Brandenburg concerto

That's _a lot_ of material being suggested. Take your time.

* *Go to concerts*. Pieces involving larger orchestras (to a first approximation that means Beethoven and later) generally sound better in a big concert hall than at home. That goes double for pieces involving lots of percussion. e.g. The Rite, which I suggested above, is almost frightening in a concert hall. Ditto with Shostakovich's 4th symphony. If you haven't been to a concert and are apprehensive, then don't be: there's all sorts of people there and it's not like in the movies with the audience dressed up. I wear a t-shirt and trainers. Nobody cares.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Allerius said:


> You came from metal? Hmm... I suggest that you try some Bach organ pieces, Vivaldi violin concertos in minor mode, and some Beethoven works such as the popular Moonlight sonata to start. Some youtube videos below for you:
> 
> *Vivaldi - Concerto Op. 3 No. 6 in A minor, RV 356*
> [B]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LXGz_mB4jw[/B]
> ...


Oops, the links provided were broken.  I fixed them below:

Vivaldi - Concerto Op. 3 No. 6 in A minor, RV 356





Vivaldi - Concerto Op. 3 No. 8 in A minor, RV 522:





Vivaldi - Concerto Op. 3 No. 10 in B minor, RV 580:





Vivaldi - Concerto Op. 3 No. 11 in D minor, RV 565:





Beethoven - Presto from Sonata Op. 27 no. 2 in C-sharp minor, "Moonlight" - played in an electric guitar: 





Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565:





Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E minor, BWV 548:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Based on Barber and Elgar, these would be my recommendations for next listens:

Sibelius 7 



R. Strauss Metamorphosen 



Bruckner 7 



Wagner Tannhauser Overture


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Albinoni's Adagio, and this is Yngwie Malmsteen's favorite!


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

This is definitely for you: Messiaen's _Chronochromie_!!! :devil:

Ok, I was kidding (Seriously, don't take a listen to that!!! or at least not yet) :angel:

If you're not prepared for entire works, maybe some movements from some works would help you at this fascinating beginning, or the whole works, why not? You decide:

Brahms - III movement from the 3rd Symphony
Albinoni/Giazzotto - Adagio in G minor
Mozart - II mov. from the Piano Concerto No. 21, II mov. from the Clarinet Concerto
Kalinnikov - I and II movs. from the Symphony No. 2
Beethoven - II mov. from the Piano Concerto No. 5, II mov. from the Violin Concerto, II mov. from the 7th Symphony
Mendelssohn - I mov. from the 4th Symphony, Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky - II mov. from the 5th Symphony, Suite from The Nutcracker, Suite from Swan Lake, Capriccio Italiano
Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade, Capriccio Espagnol
Borodin - In the Steppes of Central Asia, Dances from The Prince Igor
Vaughan Williams - The whole 5th Symphony is quite approachable and magical


----------



## StrE3ss (Feb 20, 2019)

I have always listening heavy metal, a list of the first pieces that stuck me in classical
short piece
Liszt Totentaz
Liszt Mazeppa
Liszt Rakoczy March
Brahms Tragic Ouverture
Brahms Schicksalslied (choral)

Complete work

Beethoven symphony 5 & 7
Beethoven Piano concerto 5
Brahms piano concerto 1
Brahms symphony 1
Grieg Piano Concerto
Mozart symphony 35, 40 & 41
Bruckner 1


----------

